# THE SENSITIVE SIDE OF CHUNKY LOVE!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Same day as the other video of me gettin drug around by a shark, I was able to swim with some VERY friendly dolphins on another dive! Much more relaxing!

Rich (Spearfisher) and his girlfriend Briana were on the dive too, which happened to be her first boat dive out in the gulf...man did she luck out and get spoiled! 

They stayed with us for a good 10 minutes, and came back later on too, there were 3 of em, and I had to hold onto my mask and reg cuz they were so close I was worried they were gonna knock em off my face with there tails!

No fish killed in this video, and no violence of any kind. All hugs and kisses and flowers and peaches. Hope you enjoy.

*[url]www.teamchunkylove.com/*[/url]

Click on the link, then click on videos at the top of that page. The video name is "DOLPHINS"


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, I'm not seeing the "Dolphin" title when I click on the video tab at the top of the page.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (8/26/2008)*Clay, I'm not seeing the "Dolphin" title when I click on the video tab at the top of the page.


Direct link

http://www.teamchunkylove.com/SENSITIVE%20DOLPHINS.wmv

Good job Clay. I knew you had a softer side to ya. Nice vid.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

very cool!



where was the dive?


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks - nice video, thats a cool wreck, is that a public wreck that can be disclosed on a public forum? or possibly a friendly pm? :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (8/26/2008)*Thanks - nice video, thats a cool wreck, is that a public wreck that can be disclosed on a public forum? or possibly a friendly pm? :letsdrink


Don't you know that Clay only dives on the Mass. Can't you recognize it???? A good ole dive buddy of minekindly reminded me when I was new to diving that I only dove the Mass as welloke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent Gone fishin.

But for the record, as John said...I only dive the Mass....cant afford the gas to go out any further!:letsdrink

And yes Jon...your PM, you are right on.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now I know you have watched " King Of The Hill " before Clay. Show use the vid you edited out when you powerheaded the frisky one oke


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very tasteful video Mr.Clay... Those AJ's sure looked legal to me.. How come you couldnt seem to pull the trigger?

You should start a new club called Divin' Chix...... You being all artistic and such..... 

Just kidding man, I love nature too. What wreck is that? Shoot me a PM when you get time.

Thanks, Reese


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice video. I believe I would have had to sling some steel on a few of them AJ's! But thats just me. I guess if I had more oppournitys I may have spared them too.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Clay, Next you will be eating Tofu andthrowing paint on old ladies fur coats.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Clay! Briana loved the video. She showed it to everyone at work. That truly made for a memorable first dive for her.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice Video... I am taking one day at a time getting familar to the water and what lives there...maybe one day I will take the splash and learn to dive with the rest of you. Till then I think I will stick to snokeling in the sound and letting the old man do the hunting in the open water. =)

Thanks for missing the fish to show ushow great diving can be. I know that camera is a pain in the arse to handle with the rest of the gear. Thanks for the efforts.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Drainage Girl (8/30/2008)*Nice Video..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for missing the fish to show ushow great diving can be.......




Oh man!!!!:doh I cant believe even Saltwaterdaves wife is raggin me!!!!:moon


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a "warm and fuzzy feeling" all over now that I watchedClay-Doh's video. I'm thinking of selling my speargun.


----------

